# What is this



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

is it eggbound? its a red thing hanging out of her vent


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

thats a cloaca prolapse, keep it moist and get her to the vet ASAP, thats an emergency!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

The poxs are not clear enough to tell anything. How much is hanging out? And how long has this been going on?

If it looks like it is a mass of tissue protruding from the body there is a good chance that it could be a prolapse of the cloaca, uterus or oviduct. This is a result of staining too hard to pass something from the vent.

If it is a prolapse then *do not* allow any exposed tissue to dry out. You can clean it and keep it moist by placing the area under a stream of warm running water. If you can post some more pix's to show the area better that would be helpful. Id it just tissue or is there an egg enclosed in the tissue. 

If a prolapse of the tissue only you can resolve it by rinsing the area, and blotting semi dry. Coat the entire exposed membrane with sugar and let the sugar sit on the tissue for 10-15 mins. Rinse off the sugar, and use a damp Q-tip to gently push the tissue back in the body. it may stay the 1st time, or it may take 2 times to keep it in. if the tissue does not want to stay in keep it moist and get to a vet ASAP, and explain you have prolapsed tissue coming from the vent area.

More info would be helpful...such as has the bird been laying, and what did the last egg look like. What does the poop look like.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I don't live near a vet let alone have money for one.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Then use the instructions I posted on how to get the tissue back into the body. It was a vet years ago that told me what to do 10PM, over the phone, after the clinic had closed, and it worked.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Then use the instructions I posted on how to get the tissue back into the body. It was a vet years ago that told me what to do 10PM, over the phone, after the clinic had closed, and it worked.


I tried that a few minutes ago I don't know what to push back in and how hard to.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I tried that a few minutes ago I don't know what to push back in and how hard to.*
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Is there tissue protruding outside the body? Please some good clear pix's would help.

If there is not an avian vet, phone and ask around for a vet that takes care of poultry...they would know what to do with a prolapse.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Clearer pic


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Can you part the feathers so that they are not blocking the veiw?

From the little showing it looks like an inverted cloaca (vent)...similar to the attached pix (click for a larger view) This happened on a luttle baby that had an impacted cloaca/vent....and to get the tissue in I coated it with sugar, waited 15 min, and used a Q-top and gently shoved the tissue back into the body.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

srtiels said:


> Can you part the feathers so that they are not blocking the veiw?
> 
> From the little showing it looks like an inverted cloaca (vent)...similar to the attached pix (click for a larger view) This happened on a luttle baby that had an impacted cloaca/vent....and to get the tissue in I coated it with sugar, waited 15 min, and used a Q-top and gently shoved the tissue back into the body.


it looks like the pic and what does the sugar do?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Sugar heps to constrict the tissue, and help reduce the swelling. It works the same as Preparation H on hemmoriods (sp). Actually Prep H can also be used if you don't have sugar.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

I tried the sugar and q tip thing that didn't work now something else is hanging out theres no hope she's gonna die.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Keep the tissue clean and damp...do not let it dry out.

Get on the phone and try phoning anyone you can think of that may be able to help. Such as rehabbers, vets that work with poultry, other breeders that may have experience with think. 

In the interim try again to get the tissue back inside.


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

Hi Elena,

Any updates on the health of your bird? I wish her well... ✝

An article I found after reading your story: 

http://www.stoppdd.org/articles/cloacal_prolapse.html


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

How is your bird?
I really hope she/he will make it


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Some normal vets will see birds, you can't say you don't have any normal vets close-by. Heck, the vets my cats go to see birds, and if they are unsure about something, they contact an avian vet and get advice on what to do. Ring around normal vets and you will likely find one, she is most likely in a lot of pain, and the longer you leave it, the more of a chance she won't make, but I do hope she will make it through.


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

I really hope you managed to push the cloaca back in... thoughts are with you and your little hen... hope she is ok.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

How is she ?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

She's been at the vet since I seen it my friends mom took her. And what she told me is that she still alive after they did whatever they had to do to fix her. I'm not sure when I'm getting her back though. I don't want her back and then she dies on me.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

What do you mean you dont want her back ?


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

I think she means she doesn't want her back until they're sure she's ok


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

This is why I don't bother taking my birds to a vet because they end up dying anyways. That was a waste of money.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Elenafan, I am sorry for you loss. Really. But we take our birds to the vet because, as responsible pet owners, we must try everything we can to save this life that counts on us. If you dont want to face occasional medical expenses, don't own birds. Or any animals for that matter. Just my opinion.


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

Hmmm a bit strange story....
Why have birds if you don't take them to a vet when they are sick?
You go to a doctor when your sick don't you?
Or is that also a waste of money?
Sorry it's makes me angry..

Don't have animals if you cant take care of them..


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

elenafan23 said:


> This is why I don't bother taking my birds to a vet because they end up dying anyways. That was a waste of money.


If you feel that way then why own them, its clearly you dont have feelings for them unless you just see them as money and breed them.
Is this the same with any animal you have or just your birds.
When you take on any animal you are responsible for them and i dont care how much the vets is because my animals are so worth every penny


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

you do realize that not taking any animal to the vet when it is in need is considered animal cruelty?


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

Petra said:


> Hmmm a bit strange story....
> Why have birds if you don't take them to a vet when they are sick?
> You go to a doctor when your sick don't you?
> Or is that also a waste of money?
> ...


I never been to the doctors not everyone has money to be seen by a doctor.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

lperry82 said:


> If you feel that way then why own them, its clearly you dont have feelings for them unless you just see them as money and breed them.
> Is this the same with any animal you have or just your birds.
> When you take on any animal you are responsible for them and i dont care how much the vets is because my animals are so worth every penny


I don't breed tiels since they don't breed without human interfering Ive taken my budgies to vets but I'm not wasting my money on tiels. Judge me all you want this is why I don't Bother posting here anymore.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

why is the tiel's life worth less than a budgies?

and tiels dont need human interference to breed....


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Can you explain if your not wasting money on tiels then why have them in the first place


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

elenafan23 said:


> I don't breed tiels since they don't breed without human interfering Ive taken my budgies to vets but I'm not wasting my money on tiels. Judge me all you want this is why I don't Bother posting here anymore.


Lol i cant belive that anyone can even think about it.So why you have tiel or other birds???


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

elenafan23 said:


> I don't breed tiels since they don't breed without human interfering Ive taken my budgies to vets but I'm not wasting my money on tiels. Judge me all you want this is why I don't Bother posting here anymore.



Then obviously you aren't a good enough owner and your birds deserve much better than this. I recently paid $260 for Fawkes to go the vet, for them to do the exact same thing I was already doing, and yet I did it because it was what HAD to be done to make sure she'd be ok. I don't care that I'll have to skint on my groceries this week to afford it. But they rely on me to look after them. It's a responsibility and I gave up my luxuries to be able to help my bird because I love her. Clearly you have no love for the bird you lost. I simply feel sad that the bird wasn't cared for and loved enough.


----------



## Ezzie (Jan 19, 2010)

I have forked out over $500 in one shot to get my bird healthy after he fell very ill, AND i would do it again in a heart beat. My birds mean too much to me to "waste money on them".

These animals feel pain, they feel discomfort and they feel sickness just like a human, i don't personally know why you even have the guts to post something like that on this fourm (whos members care very deeply for their birds as if they were humans themselves) and think its okay. 

I think that getting the remaining birds you own new homes and stop owning animals if you simply don't care it is really not fair on them.


----------



## mikec2003 (May 28, 2011)

To me, owning a pet is the same thing as a marriage. Upon taking in a pet of any species to call your own is swearing a vow to love and care for that animal at all costs.

If my bird Clyde needed to see a vet, and the bill was 500 dollars and my car was broke down and it also needed 500 dollars, and all I had was 500 dollars, Clyde would see the vet and I'd walk to work even though I live in florida and it's 6 miles to work. If i didn't have the money, I'd beg my family for money, or work with the vet to reduce the bill or make payments. I'd do anything to make sure he is taken care of, not just because I love him, but because it is my duty as a pet owner.

Anybody not willing to do what it takes to take care of thier pets should rehome them and try again when they mature, and gain a bit of responsibility.

Just my two cents.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I spent $250 on Cupcake when she was deathly ill, and I mean deathly ill. She was barely moving and the vet even told me that there was a very high chance that she wouldn't make it even though she had made it all through the night with me. Sadly she died, but I would once again fork over that $250 because at least then I know that I gave her the best care possible, that I did everything within my power to make her better. So what if it didn't work, the fact that you tried should make you feel better about her loss.


----------



## Bananna (Jun 6, 2011)

I’m sorry, but I’ve been lurking on here (since I can’t really give out any advice) and I just thought I’d throw in my two cents' worth on the whole issue. I for one, think you people were being a bit too harsh on elenafan23. Although I do agreed with your statement that a person who is not willing to spend money for the vet, shouldn’t even bother owning a pet, I wouldn’t go as far to claim that the OP did not love his/her cockatiel. In some way, elenafan23 did care about the poor bird, otherwise s/he wouldn’t have gone through the trouble as to let you guys know that something was wrong and elenafan23 did follow your advice. An uncaring person would have simply let the bird die. And after all, elenafan23 did finally bring the bird to the vet, so there’s no animal cruelty involved here. You cannot tell me that someone who has devoted their time to post 427 messages on your forum is someone who does not remotely care for cockatiels.

I hope this post doesn’t lead us to a rough start, I really don’t want to be viewed as a nagging person. I’m fairly new here and I too have left many forums because of backlashes. But if I were in elenafan23’s shoes, your claims would have brought me great sadness, no wonder s/he left.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

sorry to say, bananna, but this isnt the only care issue.. this person has caused problems before. you dont just pop on a bird forum and essentially tell everyone you dont give a hoot about the bird and that its a waste of money and time. hes wasting our time and patience... that there is an insult to good pet owners. if he left for good, its no fault of our own.

hate to say it, but it is true. he wont listen to basic care, he had the means to bring his to the vet. he got her there but didnt even care if she got her back or not and called her a waste of time. thats degrading a life, a big insult.


bananna you are new, those of us who have been here for a bit have seen some of the other issues from the past so we know this isnt a first occurance. but, still, good points brought up that i only wish could be true in this case


----------



## Bananna (Jun 6, 2011)

Well in that case...I don't know what to say


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

With you there 100% Dally!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

Bananna said:


> Well in that case...I don't know what to say


i only wish you were right though


----------



## Virtue (May 18, 2011)

elenafan23 said:


> I never been to the doctors not everyone has money to be seen by a doctor.


That's why I'm proud to live in Canada. 3 surgeries on my hand and hospital stays and it cost me $0. But anyways back to the OP (original post).

I always said to myself I'd never own a bird because birds are meant to be free. I'd never catch a wild bird and take away its freedom. Never.

We humans are mortal. Any day might be our last. Knowing and being aware of our mortality makes everything more beautiful. We will never be here again. You know how they say you never knew what you had until you lost it? Well, if we human beings would treat each other and everything around us with that kind of respect we would have a heaven on Earth. To value life is to love life. 

There are certain things money can't buy: honesty, integrity, love and morals and class. The same is true of family. Some people treat pets as funny little amusement things while others treat them as a part of the family. I'd like to consider myself the second type of person. Enough said and I'm tired. I hope that bird finds a new home. Good night and all the best to that poor bird.


----------



## Buggy (Jan 27, 2011)

When you dont have money for vet,why you own animals???To play with them and when they get sick you just say that you dont want to waste money for them....lol thats one crezy thinking.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

elenafan23 said:


> This is why I don't bother taking my birds to a vet because they end up dying anyways. That was a waste of money.


Let’s face it, there is no pet that is going to come into your home and it will be free and you will never have to pay anything for it (besides food and such), you are going to find yourself paying regardless for vets. For example, you have a puppy right? You will need to have her vaccinated, desexed, worming, flea control, and I could go on.. what if she gets sick, you know that her vet bill will be TRIPLE what the birds are? 

You are sadly mistaken if you think pets = no money.



Bananna said:


> I for one, think you people were being a bit too harsh on elenafan23.


You obviously haven’t been lurking for long enough; this is not the first time. (though in this case she ended up taking the Cockatiel to the vet). The last time she had a very ill bird and claimed to have no avian vets nearby, I looked up avian vets in her area, and found a few. Now she suddenly has a vet to take her birds to. Also, do you not find it very weird that her Budgies in particular are dying before they turn 3 years old? She herself stated this, so I quote her saying they are dying before they turn 3 years old, because according to her, they can’t live any longer than 3 years old.


----------



## Petra (May 29, 2011)

They can’t live any longer than 3 years old ??????
Yeaah right they can live much longer i heard about birds over 20 years!!!
So 3 years no way!!


----------

